
The Malaysian Job: How Wall Street enabled a global financial scandal - phsource
https://harpers.org/archive/2020/05/the-malaysian-job-wolf-of-wall-street-1malaysia-development-berhad/
======
DeathArrow
If I was an US citizen I would be highly disturbed by the level of corruption
showed in this article.

I would be displeased if I would have anything to deal with Goldman Sachs and
other companies involved in this scheme.

I would be angry if I were a malaysian national.

~~~
harrygeez
We were

[https://says.com/my/news/drone-shots-of-bersih-4-show-how-
ma...](https://says.com/my/news/drone-shots-of-bersih-4-show-how-massive-the-
turnout-was)

------
ddoran
I strongly recommend Billion Dollar Whale [1]. The relative ease with which
Jho Low could get away with this, and the number of people/institutions
willing to be complicit (by action or omission) was breathtaking.

[1] - [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38743564-billion-
dollar-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38743564-billion-dollar-whale)

